# Application Remote et Siri avec Apple TV



## stéphane83 (11 Juin 2014)

Salut,
Je tente en vain d'utiliser la reconnaissance vocale Siri avec l'application Remote sur mon Apple TV mais seule la musique de l'iPad est lancée.
J'ai entendu dire que l'on pouvait commander l'Apple Tv via Remote et Siri mais je n'y parviens pas.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------

